# Notebook für Videobearbeitung



## ich78 (10. März 2019)

*Notebook für Videobearbeitung*

Hallo Zusammen.

ich hätte eine Frage. Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Laptop  zur Videobearbeitung. Nachdem ich früher mit einem Desktop-PC und  Adobe Premiere meine Videos geschnitten habe ist es jetzt nach Jahren der  Schnitt-Abstinenz Zeit, wieder loszulegen. Wie schon gesagt, diesmal mit  einem Laptop. 
Viele schwören auf eine MacBook Pro mit Final Cut X. Jedoch bin ich  überzeugt, dass es bestimmt auch eine günstigere Alternative gibt.

Folgende Infos wären bestimmt noch erwähnenswert:



Budget bis 1.500 EUR 
4k Bearbeitung 
Display wäre zweitrangig, da ich das Gerät an einen Monitor anschließen möchte. 
Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge

VG


----------



## fotoman (10. März 2019)

*AW: Notebook fÃ¼r Videobearbeitung*

Da wohl stationär am Monitor gearbeitet werden soll, sind meine Vorschläge:

(a) PC für >= 1000€ (Ryzen 5 oder 7 oder i7-9700K)
(b) PC....huch, hatte ich ja schon
(c) Laptop mit i7-8750H oder besser UND gesonderter Grafikkarte (Intel-GPU kann per HDMI keine 4K@60 Hz)
Außer, Dein Monitor hat einen DisplayPort Eingang, dann könnte die GPU von Intel auch ausreichen.

Das wäre z.B. sowas:
Dell XPS 15 9570 2018, Core i7-8750H, 8GB RAM ab €' '1486,07 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
oder sowas
MSI GV72 8RD-056 ab €' '1229 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
(Gewicht/Display war ja egal, also müssten auch 17" ok sein)

Was die für einen Krach machen, wenn sie mal CPU-Leistung liefern müssen, lässt sich sicher auf Notebookcheck heraus finden. Der Laptop steht in der Regel auf dem Tisch, der Desktop unter selbigem und hat auch noch mehr Platz für große/leise Lüfter.

Aber klar kann man das alles auch mit einem 15,6" Laptop mit i5-8250U machen (der ist grob so schnell wie ein 8 Jahre alter i7-2600K, falls er nicht aus Temperaturproblemen gedrosselt wird). Das Rendern von Filtern (falls es nicht über die GPU geht) und vor allem das Rendern des fertigen Films zieht sich dann halt.

Außerdem wird das mit 4K (und HDMI) auch nicht viel günstiger, bzw. Geizhals liefert mir auch dann ein Gerät mit i7-8750H (und ohne Betriessystem):
MSI GF63 8RD-646 ab €' '899 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Da muss man noch selber eine SSD einbauen.
Das Gerät hat KEINEN USB 3.1 Gen 2 Port, ext. Speicher lässt sich also nur vergleichsweise langsam anbinden.

Laut Notebookchekc ist schon die Variante mit i5-8300H unter Last ein kleines Düsentriebwerk
Test MSI GF63 8RC (i5-8300H, GTX 1050) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
46 dB(A) sind schon eine Ansage. So zum Vergleich: beim Rendern von 1080p oder 4K-Videos schafft es Handbrake problemlos, meinen i9-9900k zu 90-100% (und 200W Limit) auszunutzen. Da erwarte ich beim Rendern von Videos in Premiere auf dem Laptop eine ähnliche CPU-Auslastung. Mit NVEnc sinkt die Laast dann auf ein paar Prozent, der Speicherverbrauch der Videos steigt aber (bei gleicher Qualität) locker um Faktor 2-3.


----------



## seahawk (11. März 2019)

*AW: Notebook für Videobearbeitung*

Warum man einen Laptop einsetzen will ist mir nicht klar. 4k Renderen braucht Speicherplatz (und eine Platte ist so gut wie keine Platte wenn es um Videos und Daten geht), sorgt für lange Phasen hoher Last (mögen Laptopkühlungen eher nicht) und braucht entsprechende Anschlüsse an einen Monitor. 

Also wenn Laptop dann z.B.

Test Acer Aspire 7 A715-72G (i7-8750H, GTX 1050 Ti, SSD, FHD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Das Display taugt nicht viel, aber er ist vergleichsweise leise.


----------



## fotoman (11. März 2019)

*AW: Notebook für Videobearbeitung*

Wenn man es positiv sieht, ist ein Laptop halt bedeutend kleiner wie ein Desktop und bringt gleich noch eine zweite Anzeige für die Bedienelemente des Schnittprogramms mit (ich wollte kein 4K-Video mit nur einem einzigen 4K-Monitor schneiden). 4-6 TB an SSD-Platz sollten in einem guten Laptop ab 15,6" heutzutage kein Problem mehr sein. Das kostet halt genauso wie beim Desktop, und 32 GB Ram reichen für die allermeisten Videoanwendungen auch aus.

Man könnte sich zwar auch sowas hinter den Monitor hängen (falls mit 4K und Monitor nicht der heimische Fernseher im Wohnzimmer gemeint ist)
Intel NUC Kit NUC8i7HVK - Hades Canyon ab €' '878,95 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
der ist aber langsamer wie ein i7-8750H (NUC oder Mini-PC mit dem i7-8750H finde ich keinen), dürfte unter Last auch nicht leiser sein und kostete zu allem Überfluss auch noch soviel wie ein Laptop mit Display, den man auch mal mit in den Urlaub nehmen könnte.


----------

